# My CPD fry pictures! Quick update 3/9/10



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is some pictures of my CPD fry. Sorry for the quality, some pictures have a glare some need levels fixed but since my computer crashed I lost my photoshop and haven't reinstalled it yet. 

Here are my babies  






































































































And this one is one of my baby shrimps


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations. Were they born in this tank, or did you fish them out of your main CPD tank?

Btw, I love the dinosaur skull too.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

FrostyNYC said:


> Congratulations. Were they born in this tank, or did you fish them out of your main CPD tank?
> 
> Btw, I love the dinosaur skull too.


Thanks Frosty  

I actually bred 2 females and male in a seperate tank, then fished them out, I didn't have a filter to keep them in there for long. I will be moving them soon to the main tank  

My baby shrimps love the scull


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice, mine are about ready to start breeding. I've got a crazy male heavy group so I'm going to have to pull the females and fatten them up then combine a few males with the females in a new tank as well.

How old are those fry around 3-5 weeks?

-Andrew


----------



## jackyuen89 (Apr 2, 2009)

very nice funky! Would you say you got at least 75 frys?
And what method did you used to breed them as im going to start a rack for breeding soon. Got the sponge filters. Just need the RACK and a few more tanks.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

A Hill said:


> Nice, mine are about ready to start breeding. I've got a crazy male heavy group so I'm going to have to pull the females and fatten them up then combine a few males with the females in a new tank as well.
> 
> How old are those fry around 3-5 weeks?
> 
> -Andrew


The fry is about 6-7 weeks, I think I discovered them Aug 22... From what I loearned they will lay eggs over period of couple of days so you might end up with different size fry. I also would do couple of females per male. I did 2 female and one male in a 14g and after 2 weeks I found the fry. Good luck to you and I hope to see a journal :icon_smil



jackyuen89 said:


> very nice funky! Would you say you got at least 75 frys?
> And what method did you used to breed them as im going to start a rack for breeding soon. Got the sponge filters. Just need the RACK and a few more tanks.


Thanks  
I wopuld say I got 30+ fry, I probably killed some, I discovered them when I was cleaning out a tank because I though my experiment didn't work out. 
What I did is I set up a 14g tank with moss and some plants that I got from triming my 10g, you could say it was moderate to heavily planted, regular flourecent light that comes with the tank kits, no ferts or CO2. Once my levels were safe for fish I transfered 2 females and 1 male into it. I didn't do anything special, fed them regular food and some frozen blood worms and brine shrimp once or twice a week, I shaved the frozen blood worms so it would be small enough for them. Did some small water changes and just left them be. They were more skittish after the transfer, I think it's because they were seperated from the group, from my observations they feel more comfortable in groups of 6 or more so that's why I didn't bother them much. After 2 weeks I thought my experiment didn't work so I took out the parents and started cleaning out the tank when I noticed some wiggly thing which ended up being one of the fry :icon_eek: so I just dumped a bucket of water I took out back and within 2-4 days I got the fry you see, kept them for a while in the 14g without filter and with plants that I riped out floating at the top, then I transfered them to the small tank with sponge filter so I can see them better. I think that's pretty much covers it. Good luck to you and if you have any more questions feel free to ask


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, congratulations, as far as I know, it's not that easy to breed them. I was trying to find some info about how to breed rummynose tetras and blue tetras without any luck. Maybe I'll copy your method


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats! So you ran no filtration prior to noticing that you had fry? I'm wondering if this method will work for Sawbwa Resplendens and Microrasbora Erythromicron as well...


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you guys  



smoq said:


> Well, congratulations, as far as I know, it's not that easy to breed them. I was trying to find some info about how to breed rummynose tetras and blue tetras without any luck. Maybe I'll copy your method


 
From what I heard and learned after hours on internet CPD are pretty easy to breed and tetras are not so much. Definitely give my method a try, it seriously didn't take much of my time. I just tried to copy their natural habitat, small lake with lots of plants and small water changes every couple of days or when I remember. There is quiet a few methods to breed these guys so I just went with what I felt would be best. Good luck to you and I hope to see some pictures of fry soon :icon_smil I love baby fish :hihi:



dxiong5 said:


> Congrats! So you ran no filtration prior to noticing that you had fry? I'm wondering if this method will work for Sawbwa Resplendens and Microrasbora Erythromicron as well...


I did run a filter prior to noticing fry, I had a HOB filter wich was for a 10g tank, the breeding tank was 14g. I am sure no filter would work you just need to do small daily water changes. I also read that since CPD comes from small lakes with streams and heavy vegetation, water changes help to target breeding, I read that some people actually turn off heaters during the night to copy the natural habitat because lakes get colder at night by couple degrees, but I guess it could be done with water change just before the light is turned off. If Sawbwa Resplendens and Microrasbora Erythromicron habitat is the same or very close to CPD it should definitely work


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

They are looking fantastic! I am not as lucky. I only have four left of my fry. I am jealous. I am following your method next time.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow! that's wonderful! It's so great to see that folks are successfully breeding CPDs so we can hopefully stop depleting the wild supply! :biggrin: 

What a great success! Once I move I want to set up a separate tank for my CPDs so I see them more often, I may want to add a few more too, so if you plan to sell them, I'd certainly be interested!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats! Did you have to feed the fry at all during their early stage? BBS/microworms? Or did you just let them eat infusoria?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> They are looking fantastic! I am not as lucky. I only have four left of my fry. I am jealous. I am following your method next time.


Thanks  And I'm sorry to hear about your fry, but at least some of them survived it's better than nothing. Just try again and I am always willing to help 



Karackle said:


> wow! that's wonderful! It's so great to see that folks are successfully breeding CPDs so we can hopefully stop depleting the wild supply! :biggrin:
> 
> What a great success! Once I move I want to set up a separate tank for my CPDs so I see them more often, I may want to add a few more too, so if you plan to sell them, I'd certainly be interested!


Thanks Krackle! 
Thats what I hope will happen, but from what I hear they can not take them from the wild anymore that's why they still expensive. In England they sugest that CPD should be bought only by people who are willing to breed them. 
I am thinking of selling some, I think all of these+ (lets hope everything keeps going well and I won't loose any) their parents will be a bit much for my 10g. I never shipped any fish before so I need to figure out how to do it, I really love these little guys and will hate myself if something goes wrong with them :icon_conf It's still couple of months away I will not sell them untill they color up which is around week 12 and they now around 5-7 weeks. 

I also hope I can find someone in Illinois who will be willing to trade some with me I want to keep their gene pool fresh.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Congrats! Did you have to feed the fry at all during their early stage? BBS/microworms? Or did you just let them eat infusoria?


Thanks  
I actually was worried about them starving so I did started feeding them almost right away. My infusoria wasn't successful, but the tank was very mature so they had to have somethng there for them to eat for the first day, I then just crushed some different foods I got from Visionquest and the ones I had at home. My fry food mix was: 
NLF small fish formula
Tetra min flackes
Arctic copepods
No carb micro pelet
Veg Flake 
100% daphnia flake

I crushed it very well which took a while, and on feeding times I would fill a little plastic measuring cup with tank water, put some food in, let it stand for a bit then I fill a measuring suringe with the mix and target feed them. I also bought some fry food from LFS. After couple of weeks I started adding decaped brine shrimp eggs to their diet, wich they love. 

I wanna get some live food but since I am unsuccesful with breeding infusoria and such I need to find a LFS that sells them, I think LFS beside my sisters office has some whit\e worms and such that they grow and sell.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

funkyfish said:


> Thanks
> I actually was worried about them starving so I did started feeding them almost right away. My infusoria wasn't successful, but the tank was very mature so they had to have somethng there for them to eat for the first day, I then just crushed some different foods I got from Visionquest and the ones I had at home. My fry food mix was:
> NLF small fish formula
> Tetra min flackes
> ...


That's a nice little grocery list you got for those babies lol. And you thought breeding betta's was hard? 

Where did you buy decapsulated BBS eggs? I've heard about them but I've always used newly hatched BBS. I've just recently tried microworms and they can get pretty messy but are so tiny that you've got food right from the get go for your babies. Lemme know if you need a culture nextime you wanna try some.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> That's a nice little grocery list you got for those babies lol. And you thought breeding betta's was hard?
> 
> Where did you buy decapsulated BBS eggs? I've heard about them but I've always used newly hatched BBS. I've just recently tried microworms and they can get pretty messy but are so tiny that you've got food right from the get go for your babies. Lemme know if you need a culture nextime you wanna try some.


:hihi: I want my babies to have only the best LOL 

Decapsulated BBS eggs I got from VisionQuest http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/91494-samples-bulk-feeds-new-foods-added.html
Most of the food on that list are from her, you won't be sorry if you order some, she got some nice selection. 

I will definitely let you know about culture if I can't find any, thanks


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

LOOK, funkyfish!!!! I tried your method of putting a few females to one male in a separate tank and removed them a few days ago. I am counting 7 so far, it appears they laid in batches as well. Some are still on the glass while others are free swimming! Thanks for your help.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Great inspiration from you both. Now if I can only find room for another tank.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG YAY I'm so excited for you  LOL
And you are very welcome, I'm just so excited it worked for you 

You got very nice pictures of them I couldn't get a decent picture of them no matter what I tried, but they looked excactly like that. I wonder how much you have in total


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I got the pictures right after turning on the light. They were still sleepy. :hihi:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Hahaha nice. And I wanna see more LOL


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Great inspiration from you both. Now if I can only find room for another tank.


I'm sure you got a room for one more :tongue:


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

very cool


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

SewingAlot - VERY COOL! congratulations!  

I might have to try this once I move!  I was planning on separating out my CPDs anyway and putting them in the 10g, I suppose I could use the 5g as the nursery!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara, the key to funkyfish's successful CPD breeding program is to place the fish in a breeding tank for a while and move them within a short period.  I only count 7 fry at the moment, but I am hoping next time will be more successful. Funky - how long did you leave the fish in the tank?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Kara, the key to funkyfish's successful CPD breeding program is to place the fish in a breeding tank for a while and move them within a short period.  I only count 7 fry at the moment, but I am hoping next time will be more successful. Funky - how long did you leave the fish in the tank?


I kept them there for 2 weeks. I know they started laying eggs a day or two before I removed them from breeding tank, the first fry I found couldn't have been more than a day old.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll have to to try get a picture of my one remaining of four fry from earlier this summer before trying your method. Her colors aren't very bright yet, more orangish yellow than red. I wonder if they get darker with maturity?

Here is my picture she was born late June:









In case you were wondering - that is the annoying UG floating in the background. It won't stay rooted!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Aww she's pretty! They grow pretty fast huh? Fish amaze me like that. But yes I bed she will color up more as she gets older. 

But yeah, I was thinking when I move i'll move my CPDs and maybe a few other inhabitants to my 10g tank, and then maybe i'll use my 5g as the breeding / grow out tank


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

She is around 1/2 inch now. It's cute seeing her next to the adults.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

heeheehee that's awesome! It's also awesome that some managed to survive in the group tank, must be lots of hiding places and well fed fishies!!!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> I'll have to to try get a picture of my one remaining of four fry from earlier this summer before trying your method. Her colors aren't very bright yet, more orangish yellow than red. I wonder if they get darker with maturity?
> 
> Here is my picture she was born late June:
> 
> ...


Wow that is a very good picture of the girl  And I think they do color up more with age I know mine are much brighter since I got them. Still waiting for my fry to color up, you can see the spots are coming in on most. How long did it take for your fry to fully color up?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I found some more CPD eggs today in my 10g tank while treating some algae with H2O2. I think I have about 20 eggs I removed them and they sitting in the cup with an air stone... I hope they all hatch 

I want to take some pictures but my camera is not great ...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I just saw the coloring up in the last two weeks, so around 4 months. I am so excited you found more eggs! How do you even see them? I barely see the fry as it is. Congratulations!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Funky, have you tried a magnifying glass and macro setting? I have a point and shoot and did that with this latest shot. I have 6 fry that I am able to count.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Funky, have you tried a magnifying glass and macro setting? I have a point and shoot and did that with this latest shot. I have 6 fry that I am able to count.


OMG this is an awesome picture!!! Aren't they just the cutest little things? 
I never thought of using a magnifying glass... I need to get one  

And I am starting to see some of the older babies are getting a little colour on the tails, it's so cool to see how they change with each day  
Six is a very good start  I am sure you will have some more soon I think once they breed for the first time they are ready to breed anytime after that... 

And to tell the truth I do not know how I noticed the eggs... I just got lucky or maybe I have like radar for CPD eggs or something LOL All I know I was doing H2O2 treatment on some of my plants and moss when I seen this strange thing float up from the moss and what do you know I have like 20 eggs


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my fry and some eggs


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Congrats on the eggs! 

Sewing - AWESOME pic of that fry! 

Funky - those are some good shots! from what i can see in that picture, it looks like you've got some good fertilized eggs in there (the clear ones). I have a lot of experience with Zebra Danio raising, the white eggs are unfertilized and are white in color because fungus has taken over, it's good practice to remove any eggs that are white in color so the fungus doesn't spread and take over the fertilized eggs (which can kill them). It's also good practice to change out as much water as you can (or move the eggs to a fresh container) after removing the unfertilized eggs, just to keep it as clean as possible and give the eggs their best change at hatching! :thumbsup:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Karackle said:


> Congrats on the eggs!
> 
> Sewing - AWESOME pic of that fry!
> 
> Funky - those are some good shots! from what i can see in that picture, it looks like you've got some good fertilized eggs in there (the clear ones). I have a lot of experience with Zebra Danio raising, the white eggs are unfertilized and are white in color because fungus has taken over, it's good practice to remove any eggs that are white in color so the fungus doesn't spread and take over the fertilized eggs (which can kill them). It's also good practice to change out as much water as you can (or move the eggs to a fresh container) after removing the unfertilized eggs, just to keep it as clean as possible and give the eggs their best change at hatching! :thumbsup:


Thanks and thanks for the tip! 
I knew something was wrong with the white egg, I got a couple... I will actually follow your suggestion right now  

The cool thing is you can actually see the fry develop inside the egg  I just wish I had a magnifying glass and a better camera with macro lens I would take such a cool pictures .....


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

My pleasure! And yes, it's unbelievably cool how you can see the fry develop! You should definitely try to get your hands on a magnifying glass, even if just to see for yourself!  

Check out this picture of the zebra danio development series (i think it's neat)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh what a cool progression!

You know, I've always wondered what something like this would look like for RCS; I've always thought how cool it is to watch the eggs change colors and develop underneath the berried females, just they're too small to tell much...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Glad I'm not the only one who thinks it's cool :biggrin: 

It would definitely be super neat to see the same kind of the thing for RCS, I'm not sure it would be possible even under a microscope though because the eggs aren't conveniently clear like the Zebra and CP Danios.....I also wonder if they'd develop correctly if they weren't being carried by the female?.....hmm.....my bio side is kicking in, i'll have to look into this more


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Karackle said:


> My pleasure! And yes, it's unbelievably cool how you can see the fry develop! You should definitely try to get your hands on a magnifying glass, even if just to see for yourself!
> 
> Check out this picture of the zebra danio development series (i think it's neat)


This is soooo cool! Thanks for posting this... And I think CPD are very similar to development after all they are danios. I think some of the eggs are at the L stage  I can see the little tail starting to show  

And that would be cool to see RCS develop, there must be something info on that. I get so excited about biology, I knew I should've went into Marine Biology school.........


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

it's really cool when they get to 25 somites and later and you can see them moving around inside the corion (egg shell). I love bio too....which is why i'm a lab tech and plan to go back to grad school so i can run my own lab one day


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

So neat. When your fish are breeding in your tanks you know you're doing something right!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> So neat. When your fish are breeding in your tanks you know you're doing something right!


That is for sure!!!


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow funky... you've come a long ways since last i looked in! Congrats!!! You're turning out fry like its your job. haha 

This makes me want to pullout my CPD's and put them in their own tank,i have seen definite breeding activity,but there are so many other hungry fish in that tank i dont think i will ever see fry. Although there is plenty of cover and hiding spots,so maybe ill get lucky...

Anyway,keep up the great work!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> So neat. When your fish are breeding in your tanks you know you're doing something right!


The funny thing is that I don't know what I am doing LOL 



VisionQuest28 said:


> Wow funky... you've come a long ways since last i looked in! Congrats!!! You're turning out fry like its your job. haha
> 
> This makes me want to pullout my CPD's and put them in their own tank,i have seen definite breeding activity,but there are so many other hungry fish in that tank i dont think i will ever see fry. Although there is plenty of cover and hiding spots,so maybe ill get lucky...
> 
> Anyway,keep up the great work!


 
Thanks VisionQuest  You definitley should try seperating them. Once I moved my cherry barbarians to a seperate tank I found the eggs 

And the food I got from you makes my babies big and healthy  So thank you  I still got a lot of food but I will need some veggie sticks with calcium soon


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm curious funky... do you have any close up shots of the parents? Your doing a great job poppin babies btw


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> I'm curious funky... do you have any close up shots of the parents? Your doing a great job poppin babies btw


Thanks  Lets hope that these eggs will hatch 5 of the eegs were not fertilised or just went bad  But I can see a couple that developing well, I hope tommorow I will see a little fry  

And I do not have pictures of parents, I can never get a decent picture of them but I will try taking some in the next couple of days


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

funkyfish said:


> Thanks  Lets hope that these eggs will hatch 5 of the eegs were not fertilised or just went bad  But I can see a couple that developing well, I hope tommorow I will see a little fry
> 
> And I do not have pictures of parents, I can never get a decent picture of them but I will try taking some in the next couple of days


What color are the parents? Are they the orange fin variant or red?


----------



## JoePhish (Oct 23, 2009)

What is CPD?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Celestial Pearl Danio


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

funkyfish said:


> And I do not have pictures of parents, I can never get a decent picture of them but I will try taking some in the next couple of days


I hear you on that one! I have tried MANY times to get good pics of mine...and have failed miserably. Until you have actually tried to take pics of a moving fish, you dont really appreciate some of the beautiful pictures on here and else where...its REALLY hard!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> What color are the parents? Are they the orange fin variant or red?


They are red variety. Parents look exactly like this


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

VisionQuest28 said:


> I hear you on that one! I have tried MANY times to get good pics of mine...and have failed miserably. Until you have actually tried to take pics of a moving fish, you dont really appreciate some of the beautiful pictures on here and else where...its REALLY hard!


I think I tried every setting on my camera but all have failed they turn out like little streaks of color and nothing else LOL 
I need to get a Nikon D90 with a nice lens that is capable taking pictures of moving objects but those cameras are super expensive so I do accept donations LOL


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

It's definitely difficult! I finally figured out how to set my camera so that the exposure is quick, it's a point and shoot Nikon CoolPix, but has a good macro setting and the ability to change the exposure time so that it's short (and then I adjust levels on the computer if it's too dark) I don't get GREAT pictures, but better than before discovering that setting!  Setting the camera up on a tripod and using the timer setting works well too. 

I actually discovered the exposure setting by accident.....i was squatting to set up the camera in front of my tank and I tipped over and used the hand holding the camera to stop myself from falling over and pushed the button i needed :tongue:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Karackle said:


> It's definitely difficult! I finally figured out how to set my camera so that the exposure is quick, it's a point and shoot Nikon CoolPix, but has a good macro setting and the ability to change the exposure time so that it's short (and then I adjust levels on the computer if it's too dark) I don't get GREAT pictures, but better than before discovering that setting!  Setting the camera up on a tripod and using the timer setting works well too.
> 
> I actually discovered the exposure setting by accident.....i was squatting to set up the camera in front of my tank and I tipped over and used the hand holding the camera to stop myself from falling over and pushed the button i needed :tongue:


LOL I love accidental discoveries  
I got to try the tripod and a timer setting, but first I need to find my tripod.
I wonder if my camera hads that setting :icon_conf I have a Pentax Optio which is a decent camera has a variety of settings too but I think I need to dig up a booklet it came with ...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

heeheehee yes, it was a good moment :tongue: 
I find a couple boxes sitting on top of a chair does the trick quite well when a tripod can't be found :hihi:
I didn't think this camera would have a setting to change the exposure time since it's not a manual, but it does, so you might have luck with yours too!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Karackle said:


> heeheehee yes, it was a good moment :tongue:
> I find a couple boxes sitting on top of a chair does the trick quite well when a tripod can't be found :hihi:
> I didn't think this camera would have a setting to change the exposure time since it's not a manual, but it does, so you might have luck with yours too!


Yeap boxes or big books on top of the chair work wonders LOL 
I think my camera does, it has a lot of menu options which can get confusing I need to dig up my manual for that.

P.S. My CPD Eggs hatched I think there is only 3 left and they look ready to hatch. I will try to take some pictures of them tomorrow


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome! Good luck with the pictures, can't wait to see them!


----------



## MONARK (Jun 4, 2009)

funkyfish,


What were the parameters of the water for the CPDs to breed?

I want to try to breed some egg layers and I tried with my Boraras Maculatus but my tap water is too hard and I do not want to mess with the parameters (it's a pain) and maybe I'm wrong but CPD's might be easier to breed plus they are really nice looking fish.

Do they need certain special conditions to breed?

Thanks


----------



## wee andy (Jul 31, 2009)

So are celestial pearl danios and galaxy rasboras the same thing? I saw them once in my lfs in a display tank and they are pretty little fish. Expensive too around £6 here. How much do you guys pay in your areas?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are some pictures of freshly hatched fry. 














































And here they are free swiming  Not very good pictures because when they start swiming it gets harder to take pictures of them with a not so good camera  




























I also found more eggs today and couple of days ago :hihi:
What am I gonna do with all the babies?! :icon_eek:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow awesome! They look so much like _Danio rerio_ (zebrafish / zebra danios)! And those are fantastic pictures of the newly hatched fry, how did you get those?! Keep up the good work!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats! This method is working well for you!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Karackle said:


> Wow awesome! They look so much like _Danio rerio_ (zebrafish / zebra danios)! And those are fantastic pictures of the newly hatched fry, how did you get those?! Keep up the good work!


Thanks  
I actually did a super macro setting on my camera with a moving focus and no flash, my camera has a variety of settings  The weird thing is it's not always works because I tried taking a picture like that of my first fry and I couldn't get a clear picture of them for the life of me. Also this setting didn't work for the parents... I had this camera for a while now but as you can see I'm still learning :hihi:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

very cool! Maybe you're still learning, but i think you're doing a pretty good job! Babies don't move as much as adults, they're slightly easier to catch sitting still  Those pics look like when i take pics through a microscope though, that's a good camera!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I am still learning this camera, it's an OK camera but I really want Nikon. After I get my pressurized CO2 I am thinking I should invest into Nikon D80 or whatever  So I can really get into photography, I do bit of it now but when I try to print some they not very nice quality so I need a better camera with nice lenses and etc


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pictures! Is that a pop bottle they are in? I am trying to figure out that container.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Great pictures! Is that a pop bottle they are in? I am trying to figure out that container.


Thank you 

It is a pop bottle :hihi: 
I had to put them into something, but the fry got moved to the nursery tank with the others today. They so tiny that I can only see 3 of them but I hope they somewere in the moss hiding. The pop bottle was a pita to keep clean and I lost couple of fry. Now I am hoping the fry will be ok in the nursery tank. I need more tanks and a bigger house lol


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

MONARK said:


> funkyfish,
> 
> 
> What were the parameters of the water for the CPDs to breed?
> ...


I completely missed your question Monark sorry.... 

My water parameters are and were at the time of breeding
pH 7.5
Ammonia 0 
Nitrates 0 
Nitrites 0 

I didn't check for anything else. They are pretty easy to breed but I think having a tank heavily planted helps trumendosly. They also do like to spawn in moss. I did condition them with frozen brine shrimp and blood worms when I bred them 1st time, but now they bred without me doing anything special in my 10g. Hope that helps and if you got anymore questions let me know


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

wee andy said:


> So are celestial pearl danios and galaxy rasboras the same thing? I saw them once in my lfs in a display tank and they are pretty little fish. Expensive too around £6 here. How much do you guys pay in your areas?



Yes, they are the same fish, and I usually end up paying $3-$4/each for them around here. So, 2 quid or so.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

SearunSimpson said:


> Yes, they are the same fish, and I usually end up paying $3-$4/each for them around here. So, 2 quid or so.[/quote
> 
> I payed $8 each at my LFS pretty expensive for a little fish, and the same LFS won't even give me a store credit for my fry they said it would be a store donation


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Dude, if all they're going to consider your fry is a donation to their store, thats horrible. if they're thinking that you're going to supply them free livestock so they can turn around and sell them for $8/ea I wouldn't even bother. I'd just do private sales from your house for them instead. 

But on the other note, yes, they are cheap for me for somereason. The most I've ever had to pay for them was $4.50 when they first started to show up in my LFS tanks. Now they're like, anywhere from $3-4. Also, if you ask for like, 7 or so, April, the lady who runs the store just takes a huge net and scoops a bunch out and goes "Well, theres at least seven in there" and bags em up and only charges you for however many you asked for.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

SearunSimpson said:


> Dude, if all they're going to consider your fry is a donation to their store, thats horrible. if they're thinking that you're going to supply them free livestock so they can turn around and sell them for $8/ea I wouldn't even bother. I'd just do private sales from your house for them instead.
> 
> But on the other note, yes, they are cheap for me for somereason. The most I've ever had to pay for them was $4.50 when they first started to show up in my LFS tanks. Now they're like, anywhere from $3-4. Also, if you ask for like, 7 or so, April, the lady who runs the store just takes a huge net and scoops a bunch out and goes "Well, theres at least seven in there" and bags em up and only charges you for however many you asked for.


When the guy told me that I laughed in his face, I'm waiting for the LFS beside my house to open soon, so maybe I can bring them there when I get more fry or I will sell them on here or for pick up. I already have 10 spoken for so I will see how many I can keep, I want a nice school of CPDs  

I wish your LFS was near me when I was buying mine $3-4 is way better deal


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

funkyfish said:


> Thank you
> 
> It is a pop bottle :hihi:
> I had to put them into something, but the fry got moved to the nursery tank with the others today. They so tiny that I can only see 3 of them but I hope they somewere in the moss hiding. The pop bottle was a pita to keep clean and I lost couple of fry. Now I am hoping the fry will be ok in the nursery tank. I need more tanks and a bigger house lol


You know you have too many fry when you need to use a pop bottle, lol!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> You know you have too many fry when you need to use a pop bottle, lol!


I definitely need to invest in couple more small tanks and counter space LOL

I also think that my fresh fry is gone from the nursery tank  I can not find them and haven't seen them for couple of days now. I hope they somewhere in the moss, but today when I did a quick water change none came out of the moss. I hope they didn't become food for the bigger fry... 
I guess you live and you learn
I also need to start moving some fry to 10g soon. I need to leave the bigger ones that I am holding for some people and the rest can move into 10g along with the shrimp... That will be my project for next week.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Funky,

What are you feeding the newly hatched fry? I have some surprise baby fish which may be zebra danios (or scarlet darios, or otos, or furcata rainbows, or threadfin rainbows or...) they came from a 29 gal tank filled with assorted species... anyway... what are you feeding them? LOL!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Funky,
> 
> What are you feeding the newly hatched fry? I have some surprise baby fish which may be zebra danios (or scarlet darios, or otos, or furcata rainbows, or threadfin rainbows or...) they came from a 29 gal tank filled with assorted species... anyway... what are you feeding them? LOL!


I purchased some food from VisionQuest and then I just crushed it into very fine powder. My fry food mix was: 
NLF small fish formula
Tetra min flakes
Arctic copepods
No carb micro pellet
Veg Flake 
100% daphnia flake
On feeding times I would fill a little plastic measuring cup with tank water, put some food in, let it stand for a bit then I fill a measuring syringe with the mix and target feed them. I also bought some fry food from LFS. After couple of weeks I started adding decaped brine shrimp eggs to their diet, which they love. 

You can always feed them infusoria and such but I wasn't successful with breeding those types of food myself so I had to do the above. 
Hope that helps 

Here is a link to food from VisionQuest. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/91494-samples-bulk-feeds-new-foods-added.html


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Funky!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Thanks for the info, Funky!


Anytime  Always happy to help :biggrin:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

glad to hear the babies are doing well!!


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

funkyfish said:


> Here are some pictures of my fry and some eggs


Congratulations on your CPD breeding program! I've been following this thread as I've recently purchased a group of CPDs. They've been displaying spawning behavior in the past couple of weeks and just today, I saw some fry that I did not recognize. They looked like pictures of fry in this thread, so I am assuming they are CPDs, but I'm not 100% positive. The adults look like they may be spawning again, and I'm trying to find the eggs, but am not having any luck with that. Where are you finding the eggs? How big are the eggs? Where do you find they prefer to lay the eggs?


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Funky,
> 
> What are you feeding the newly hatched fry? I have some surprise baby fish which may be zebra danios (or scarlet darios, or otos, or furcata rainbows, or threadfin rainbows or...) they came from a 29 gal tank filled with assorted species... anyway... what are you feeding them? LOL!


I have a 10 gal CPD/EDR tank that has had a few successful (but small) broods of each. I feed the fry the Hikari First Bites or the Arctic Copeepods from VisionQuest, too. The Golden Pearls from VisionQuest seem to bee the favorite of the juvies & adults 1/4" & up.

Tommy


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

*tommy* - any possibility of the CPD and EDR crossbreeding? I've read of reports, but not actual confirmed reports with pics of the offspring.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

dxiong5 said:


> *tommy* - any possibility of the CPD and EDR crossbreeding? I've read of reports, but not actual confirmed reports with pics of the offspring.


I was under the impression that they wouldn't/couldn't crossbreed, but then somebody posted a picture of what is supposed to be a hybrid. It looks like a CPD without the red markings. From what I read they're very similar, but due to the separation in breed territory thay have genetically grown apart enough to rule out crossbreeding, kind of like the finches in the Galapagos Islands. I forget what the scientific term is. Anyway, I don't know if mine have crossbred as there are what seem to be CPD fry, but they're still not big enough to have any red coloration. There's at least one EDR fry that I can very easily visually ID. We'll see!

Tommy


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

mayanjungledog said:


> Congratulations on your CPD breeding program! I've been following this thread as I've recently purchased a group of CPDs. They've been displaying spawning behavior in the past couple of weeks and just today, I saw some fry that I did not recognize. They looked like pictures of fry in this thread, so I am assuming they are CPDs, but I'm not 100% positive. The adults look like they may be spawning again, and I'm trying to find the eggs, but am not having any luck with that. Where are you finding the eggs? How big are the eggs? Where do you find they prefer to lay the eggs?


Sorry could reply earlier having very big technical problems with my lap top 3rd crash in 2 months and it's just been very crazy couple of weeks.

From what I learned CPDs will lay eggs over period of couple of days so you will have fry that is older/younger. And once they spawn once they will do it every other week or two especially after water changes. I just found some freshly hatched fry today and then some that is a week old in the filter. I'm running out of places to keep them in LOL 
They like to lay eggs in moss or in the more over grown areas, I had a moss rock in the front of the tank and I always found eggs in there, once I removed it they laid them in overgrown areas of my tank and thats why I can't find them as easy anymore. Eggs are very small, I can't even tell you the size, maybe like a 1 mm but they not very hard to find if you concentrate, once you find one it gets easier because you know exactly what to look for. I will try to post a picture of CPD egg development so you can see how eggs change. 
If you need any more help just let me know :icon_mrgr


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello everyone! 
Haven't been here for a while and it feels like it's been forever, thanks to my computer that is giving me more problems than ever. 

Fry is doing great growing slowly some showing some faint color on fins but still hard to tell what gender they are. 7 of the babies found a good home with a fellow local PT member and I still got a lot left. Some were moved to the main tank today. I wanted to count how many but it's hard to keep count when you catching them, they are quick little buggers and they do jump pretty good some almost jumped out of the net, so the main concentration was on catching them safely instead of counting them. I just hope I don't overstocked my G, some are still very small and all doing great after the move. I also moved some shrimps out out of the fry tank I didn't realize that I had that many and some of them already pregnant so my shrimp colony is growing as well. 
I left some fry of different sizes in the fry tank for now in hopes someone wants them. 
And I still find eggs or fry every time I clean my tank, which is not as often as it should be :icon_redf but I will change that since now I got a bigger family in my main tank. 
Well that's it for now, I will try to get some pictures but taking pictures of the fry in the main tank is almost impossible since they small and constantly deep in the plants.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Any tips for breeding? How many adults did you start with? Is there a reliable way to sex them?

A mysterious infection wiped out half my CPDs one at a time very slowly.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Mysterious infection?

Was it anything like what took out Sara's? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/94665-fish-quarantine-random-dropsy.html


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

before i got to your comment Laura Lee I was going to say the same thing!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

fishscale said:


> Any tips for breeding? How many adults did you start with? Is there a reliable way to sex them?
> 
> A mysterious infection wiped out half my CPDs one at a time very slowly.


My tip is put more females than males, 2:1 worked for me. 
The tank should be moderate to heavily planted, lot's of moss will work as well. Also moss will work to save freshly hatched fry, so definitley have some moss in there. Do light water changes every other day or every couple of days. I noticed that water changes do trigger spawning. You can feed them some fresh/frozen food like brine shrimp or blood worms. Also when there is less fish in the tank it should trigger spawning as well, just because they might feel like they need to save population :tongue: Give them time about 2 weeks but pay close attention it could take less time for them to spawn. P.S. they will spawn for couple of days. 

About sexing CPD it's not hard at all, the females will be overall duller colored with more pale red fins. They will also be a bit fatter; even though these fish are generally ‘chunky’ this can be easily seen when with males. The males with also have orangey stomachs and have black bars on the anal fin unlike the females. 
I can't find a picture for a reference if I do I will post it. 

Hope that helps :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdrake (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi funkyfish. I am new to this forum. I just got a small group of cpds with the idea that I want to breed them. Unfortunately i have a 4 male 2 female ratio. They were a friends who didn't have any luck with them and decided to let me have them. They are set up in a heavily planted 20 gallon. They are the only fish in the tank. I've read through this whole thread and it looks like you've been doing it right. I suppose I should weed out 3 of the males and put them in another tank. Have you seen any males eating eggs or fry? I want to pick up more females but none of the lfs around Houston have them. Most have never even heard of them. lol. One of the females may not produce. She has a pretty bad kink in her back and is pretty small compared to the others. 

Chris


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

chrisdrake said:


> Hi funkyfish. I am new to this forum. I just got a small group of cpds with the idea that I want to breed them. Unfortunately i have a 4 male 2 female ratio. They were a friends who didn't have any luck with them and decided to let me have them. They are set up in a heavily planted 20 gallon. They are the only fish in the tank. I've read through this whole thread and it looks like you've been doing it right. I suppose I should weed out 3 of the males and put them in another tank. Have you seen any males eating eggs or fry? I want to pick up more females but none of the lfs around Houston have them. Most have never even heard of them. lol. One of the females may not produce. She has a pretty bad kink in her back and is pretty small compared to the others.
> 
> Chris


Hey chrisdrake! Welcome to the forum! 
Congrats on your CPDs they are wonderful fish and it's a great idea for you to breed them  
Actually 4m and 2f that's what I started with. The back problem of one of your females is a common defect in these fish from what I learned. I have 3 fry that have the same problem. I do not know if that will pass to the fry so don't risk it. 
You should be fine with 1f and 1m but probably get a smaller tank like 5.5g with lot's of moss and some stem plants if possible, nothing fancy and it should be a little easier IMHO, only because you will need to pull 2 fish out. Eggs do get eaten by both females and males so if you will breed a pair in a smaller tank it will be easier to see eggs and you can just remove parents after they spawned and leave eggs/fry to grow in the tank. 

If you want some more CPDs I can let you know if I got some for sale in a month or so. They grow very slowly so I won't be comfortable shipping them until I can tell what gender they are and probably a warmer weather would be better. 

Hope that helps and good luck if you got more question just let me know :icon_smil


----------



## chrisdrake (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I took your advice and set up a 5 gallon tank with lots of java moss and no substrate. I'm using an internal fluval 2 with pantyhose covering the vents. I'll be putting the fish in soon and I'll let you know if we have success.  

Chris


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

chrisdrake said:


> Thanks for the reply. I took your advice and set up a 5 gallon tank with lots of java moss and no substrate. I'm using an internal fluval 2 with pantyhose covering the vents. I'll be putting the fish in soon and I'll let you know if we have success.
> 
> Chris


 
When you put them in they probably will be skittish for couple of days so just give them some time to adjust. If you have some frozen food like brine shrimp feed it to them every other day because it helps to get them into the mood :icon_wink and don't forget small water changes every other day or so that can target spawning as well. Good luck and let me know if you got any questions :icon_bigg


----------



## AmunRa (Jan 20, 2009)

*Frys at 16 Week*

Here is pics of the frys I got from Funky, now they are aged at 16 weeks.
I got 7, unfortunately only these 3 survived the Ich breakout in my tank.
They are 1 male(Middle one) and two female, Fantastic fihes...


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

AmunRa said:


> Here is pics of the frys I got from Funky, now they are aged at 16 weeks.
> I got 7, unfortunately only these 3 survived the Ich breakout in my tank.
> They are 1 male(Middle one) and two female, Fantastic fihes...
> View attachment 17078


 
Thanks for posting this  
Glad they doing good. If you want some more let me know I still got plenty and then some :icon_bigg


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Little update on my fry. :tongue:

Everyone doing well most are living with their parents in a 10g and some are still in a 2.5g nursery. I didn't want to overstock my 10g but I think I still did because I didn't count how many I put in there :icon_roll. Some fry already got some color in the fins, it's faint orangy color, but still hard to tell if it's a male or female. Some are almost half the size of the parents. I knew they were slow growing but not that slow I want them to grow already :hihi:

I wanted to take some pictures of the fry in the nursery because that's the only tank were I can get a decent picture of them, but I can't find the cord from my camera so I can't transfer pictures to my new laptop.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Just decided to post some pictures of my fry. Some of them are pretty big now and you can tell who is who, the color is not as bright as parents tho it's more orange than red. 
So here they are in my 10g  




































Hello  


















To people who were intrested in some. I do not know how many I have exactly but it's not many so I don't know how many I would wanna part with, I decided I do wanna kepp a nice school of them. I will send pms to everyone who pmd me regarding my fry and let you know what I can do. I am palanin to breed some more hopefully in the begining of summer. If I'll be succesfull I will get rid of some excisting ones, which by that time should be old enough to breed  Hope everyone understands


----------

